# Angle head troubles...



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I have a brand new 3.5" NorthStar angle head.. Having troubles with it putting much on besides a skim.. Have used it for a cpl months now.. Have been testing Ames 3" head as a glaze behind the tape to see how it works w the 3.5" behind it... I'm wondering if a 2.5" NorthStar as a glaze, 3.5" as a first coat, and a 2.5" again for 2nd coat would work great.. Have did so much research on a perfect route for quiiiite awhile now.. I'm 28 n been running a hanging/finishing/painting business for a little over a year now. I used to use a tape tech 3" to glaze and then 1st & 2nd coat a 3" again, just left too big of an edge obviously.. Help!?.....


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

So you are seeing a lot of tape?


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Yes I am..


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Are you Taping with full weight all purpose, or lightweight?


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Tape w all purpose and then coat with lightweight


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I don't know how to do it exactly or if you can w the northstar angle heads, but thought about trying to adjust the 3.5 inch to put out more mud, then buying a 2.5 or a 3 inch head to glaze when taping and 2nd coat over the 1st coat's 3.5 inch head..


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

We tape with 2.5, coat with 3.5


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Both Northstar. How's your roller?


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Its a brand new northstar roller.. U only coat your angles once?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

If you mix your mud loose and roll tight, you should be able to get by with 1 coat. Depending on your glazing head. Would you like to grab a Northstar 2.5?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Lot of factors. Mud consistency when coating is a factor as well as corner box technique. Mud runners help leave a heavier coat I believe as well.


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I might actually, depending on a price.. Is there a way to adjust that 3.5 to put out more mud also?


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

269-625-8935


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I might be, depending on a


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

price. Is there a way to adjust that 3.5 to put out more mud..? I think if I did get 2.5 AND adjusted that head, I'd be alright...


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

You may need to adjust the blade crown on the 3.5" angle head. Careful though. A little bit of blade crown goes a long way. Too much blade crown and you have troubles also.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

My head puts out plenty out of the box. Northstar is top notch when it comes to angle head set up and quality control. I wouldn't suggest attempting to adjust it. It's most likely right where it needs to be.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I sent you a message with price


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Alrighty, I'll check it out her when I decide to take a lunch. How would I crown that blade then..? Wo overdoing it..


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

They are slightly crowned from the factory. Trying to crown it more could snap the carbide


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I am guessing it's more related to your Taping process, and mud consistencies


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I just got a drywall master 3.5 and it puts out a nice amount of mud. I am using a Mudrunner as well which does seem to put more mud on the angle for some reason.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

We use a mud runner as well


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I don't use a mud runner... Have heard of the mud runners and searched on one.. But damn Great Lakes, ya left that part out.. Lol I use an angle box, but you would think w your angle head edge it'd still put the same consistency of it is flush w the rock...? I really need to figure somethin out tho, only stint in my kick.. I just got done w 4 apartment buildings, about 40,000 sq ft and I can sure tell ya that I've had my days fellas.. I have a 3" today and then I also have an old 3" head w wheels that I wanna try.. My father has been in the game for 44 years now and gonna run his new house(under stipulations of me running it)..... For the huge fact of, hes still runnin thee ol banjo and after he glazes, what do ya know? He then wipes all the mud off by hand....... Then he runs angles by hand when they're ready..... Craziness, but he's thee ol' man stuck on "those" ways.. Tryin to let him realize he's taking twice as long and workin twice as much for no reason, at all!..... The passion has grew over to me, for sure... BUT thee banjo and hand-angle runnin definitely didn't stick w me long after 7yrs of running tools now..


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

I would suggest thinning your corner tape mud, make sure your roller is nice, and glaze with a high quality head if you want high quality results. When we are Taping, the majority of our tape has a good glaze over the tape, and quite a bit is buried in taping mud


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

Don't mean to change the subject but, I finally have to ask. What is "glazing"?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Oldtimer said:


> Don't mean to change the subject but, I finally have to ask. What is "glazing"?


Wiping down the angle with an angle head or flusher after you tape and roll it.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

If it is a 3.5" head you are glazing the taped angle with, that is your problem. 2.5" is probably the best for that purpose. 3" Works fine also. 3.5" Is for running the inside angles after the tape has dried. You are asking too much of a 3.5" angle head to tape with it.


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Read the previous before ya go preachin lol


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BShoot said:


> Read the previous before ya go preachin lol


Maybe you should practice the same. Someone says they typically use a smaller head for taping. And you reply with more questions about glazing with a 3.5" head. Hence my clarification that you don't do it any more.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> If it is a 3.5" head you are glazing the taped angle with, that is your problem. 2.5" is probably the best for that purpose. 3" Works fine also. 3.5" Is for running the inside angles after the tape has dried. You are asking too much of a 3.5" angle head to tape with it.


3.5 will never work behind the gun!
3 is what I use as 2.5 is sh*t:thumbsup:
I did use 2.5 2 finish but now use a 3.5 of the tapepro tube and that's working just great!:thumbup:


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

What do you use for your first coat vanman?


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

BShoot said:


> I have a brand new 3.5" NorthStar angle head.. Having troubles with it putting much on besides a skim.. Have used it for a cpl months now.. Have been testing Ames 3" head as a glaze behind the tape to see how it works w the 3.5" behind it... I'm wondering if a 2.5" NorthStar as a glaze, 3.5" as a first coat, and a 2.5" again for 2nd coat would work great.. Have did so much research on a perfect route for quiiiite awhile now.. I'm 28 n been running a hanging/finishing/painting business for a little over a year now. I used to use a tape tech 3" to glaze and then 1st & 2nd coat a 3" again, just left too big of an edge obviously.. Help!?.....


Hence "read the previous"


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

I use A 3 inch to glaze when taping.. Wanting to start using a 2.5 inch to glaze instead. I first coat with a 3.5 and then second coat with a 3 inch.... No **** I don't glaze after tape w a 3.5......... I'm looking at wanting to put more mud out with the 3.5 1st coat but am having troubles putting more than a skim on.. I thinned it down and everything... It's a brand new North Star head..


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BShoot said:


> I use A 3 inch to glaze when taping.. Wanting to start using a 2.5 inch to glaze instead. I first coat with a 3.5 and then second coat with a 3 inch.... No **** I don't glaze after tape w a 3.5......... I'm looking at wanting to put more mud out with the 3.5 1st coat but am having troubles putting more than a skim on.. I thinned it down and everything... It's a brand new North Star head..


So, you use a 3" head to tape with. You then run the angles with a 3.5" head when tape is dry. After the first coat with 3.5 head dries, you run them again with a 3" head? Curious to use a 3" head over a previous coat with a 3.5" head. Seems like it would leave an edge that would require some hand work to fix. I would use the 3" head first, and the 3.5" head second, if I were running the angle tool twice over my angles.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> What do you use for your first coat vanman?


I use a 3 inch DM head with wheels!:thumbsup:


----------



## BShoot (May 27, 2015)

Yes it sounds super crazy I know.. Lol but have researched the hell out of it and a ton of ppl actually do that.. Sounds ass-backwards, I know. But that smaller head on the second coat just slides across w a breeze; picks up no debris and it actually just crumbles off w ur finger when u go to sand.. U think that edge, like a flat or anything else, would be a pain in the ass, but it's not... Try it on a lil bit of a job and see how it works, you'll be surprised.. I was! I do wanna get a 2.5 inch head tho instead of the 3 because you think the 3.5 would leave more mud in that fill.. And how's that 3 w the wheels? My father has a 2.5 w wheels so might have to try that too..


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

BShoot said:


> Yes it sounds super crazy I know.. Lol but have researched the hell out of it and a ton of ppl actually do that.. Sounds ass-backwards, I know. But that smaller head on the second coat just slides across w a breeze; picks up no debris and it actually just crumbles off w ur finger when u go to sand.. U think that edge, like a flat or anything else, would be a pain in the ass, but it's not... Try it on a lil bit of a job and see how it works, you'll be surprised.. I was! I do wanna get a 2.5 inch head tho instead of the 3 because you think the 3.5 would leave more mud in that fill.. And how's that 3 w the wheels? My father has a 2.5 w wheels so might have to try that too..


A 3.5" head over a previous 3" or 2.5" works fine. I don't see any need to change that.


----------

